# Thumb release question



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Different strokes for different folks. It varies even amongst the pros. Try them both and find the style that works best for u.


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

So does twisting the D-loop 90 degrees not affect the shot?


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

If your D loop is short & it causes torque on the bowstring, then yes it will effect the shot.
If it is longer it shouldn't effect the shot,

I hold mine about 15 degrees from parallel to the floor. I lock the space between my first & middle finger in my jaw bone.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

I believe it does ever so slightly or more so depending on other factors. I have a hook so I can't do 90 degrees so I do 45 degrees diagonal.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The angle at which you hold your hand won't change the point of impact if you position your hand the same every time. 

Your hand should be firmly anchored to your face, but with no muscle used to position it. Let it end up at the angle that it natural for your bone structure. It's only a link in the chain and the chain should be straight.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: if you watch some slow motion videos you will see that a long loop will come around and smack the nock of the arrow before it gets away......it can also change the way your elbow is lined up and your anchor spot will change some too.it will take some getting use to.give it some time ........just find a new anchor spot while trying to keep nice and straight.


----------

